# What engine codes for 1965 tri power



## 65goat1971 (Oct 26, 2019)

I have purchased a tri power and want to build a 1965 389 with the tripower. It is my understanding the tripower worked best with a certain head. Can anyone give me the codes I need to be looking for block, heads, etc. Anything I need to be looking for I may not be aware of. My car had a 400 in it which I know was not factory but I want to go back with the tripower. I have the car down to bare sheet metal currently and have to replace the floor pans, windshield channels and some body work. I plan on taking the body off the frame and soda blasting. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

I suggest you start a resto thread and keep us updated with progress. You can be an inspiration to others. Start the thread with your "vision" of the end product.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

The 'correct' code for a 65 tripower engine is WS for a 3 or 4 speed manual. YR for an automatic.
However there is no difference in the actual engine block as any other 65 389 block. The difference is the camshaft and the heads. The 'correct' heads are '77' heads. They are specific for the 389 GTO engine and 421 HO engines. The camshaft is the 068 or Melling SPC-7, still available at any parts store.


----------



## gtocwp (Nov 12, 2014)

I


Jerry H. said:


> The 'correct' code for a 65 tripower engine is WS for a 3 or 4 speed manual. YR for an automatic.
> However there is no difference in the actual engine block as any other 65 389 block. The difference is the camshaft and the heads. The 'correct' heads are '77' heads. They are specific for the 389 GTO engine and 421 HO engines. The camshaft is the 068 or Melling SPC-7, still available at any parts store.


i am restoring a 67 gto, just separated the chassis from the frame last week... i have numbers matching 400 and 4 speed tranny, but want to put a tripower on it. I know this is not stock for a 67.... i just really like the tripower set up. I bought a decent looking/shape restored tripower last year. Do you have any suggestions for does and don't or part numbers or equipment related to this conversion?


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

If it is a 65 or 66 tripower setup then it should bolt on with no problems. You might need the correct tripower accelerator cable bracket, but if you have the correct fuel lines it should hook right up. If you don't have those, they are readily available from The Tripower Team, Dick Boenske, or any of the Pontiac parts suppliers like Ames Performance Engineering. Good luck!


----------



## 4tg (Apr 21, 2020)

Jerry H. said:


> The 'correct' code for a 65 tripower engine is WS for a 3 or 4 speed manual. YR for an automatic.
> However there is no difference in the actual engine block as any other 65 389 block. The difference is the camshaft and the heads. The 'correct' heads are '77' heads. They are specific for the 389 GTO engine and 421 HO engines. The camshaft is the 068 or Melling SPC-7, still available at any parts store.


Hi new to this forum I have a1965 GTO tri carb with 77 heads my engine rebuilder says my heads are unrepairable can anyone tell me alternative head # to use as I have not found #77 heads any help appreciate


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

4tg said:


> Hi new to this forum I have a1965 GTO tri carb with 77 heads my engine rebuilder says my heads are unrepairable can anyone tell me alternative head # to use as I have not found #77 heads any help appreciate


You could go with 1965 #076 heads found on the big cars and said to be a little lower in compression with slightly larger combuston chambers. The 1966 389 GTO heads, #093 or a little less compression big car #092.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> You could go with 1965 #076 heads found on the big cars and said to be a little lower in compression with slightly larger combuston chambers. The 1966 389 GTO heads, #093 or a little less compression big car #092.


Agreed. And the 1966 093 head was the GM service replacement for the 1965 77 head. Both are getting pretty hard to find and pricey when you do find them. 76's and 092's have been cheap in the past because they are so plentiful.


----------



## 4tg (Apr 21, 2020)

Jerry H. said:


> Agreed. And the 1966 093 head was the GM service replacement for the 1965 77 head. Both are getting pretty hard to find and pricey when you do find them. 76's and 092's have been cheap in the past because they are so plentiful.


My engine rebuilder has a set of 76. Before I knew my 77 heads were bad we did go with 
10 to 1 compression pistons do you think this will all work


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Should work just fine.


----------



## 4tg (Apr 21, 2020)

Jerry H. said:


> Should work just fine.


Thanks for imput


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

For gtocwp. I took this from a book I bought for my dad yrs ago. Book is called GTO Red Book.by Peter C. Sessler. Pointing out that before the multicarb ban by GM Pontiac did sneak out some tripower GTOs early in the 67 build.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

4tg said:


> Thanks for imput


According to folks that worked at Pontiac at the time that is an old wives tale! NOT TRUE. No tripowers were ever factory installed in 67. Many were sold over the counter and installed at the dealer, speed shop, etc. but NONE from the factory.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

That was also Jim Wangers input.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Old Man Taylor said:


> That was also Jim Wangers input.


Yes, I've heard him say that also.


----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

4tg 
Trying to guess why your heads are “unrepairable”. Unless they are deeply cracked (unlikely), they can be repaired. Valve guides can be replaced. Valve seats can be cut out and hardened seats install—something many people do to make our old cars compatible with unleaded gas.

If you let your mechanic replace the heads, insist on his returning your original heads.

Re: Pistons
Pontiacs use essentially flat-top pistons. Compression ratio differences (from the factory) are due to differences in cylinder head volume.
Wallaceracing.com gives cylinder head volumes and original applications. They also have a compression ratio calculator. 

Is your mechanic an experience PONTIAC mechanic? There are many quirks to a Pontiac engine that can throw a Chevy mechanic.

And does he understand that you have a collectible car, and correct, number-matching components are important to the value of the car? I bought a restored GTO that had been serviced by NAPA (!) and I’m pretty sure a $600 number-matching carburetor was replaced by a $100 generic rebuilt carb. Same shop put 3 metric lug nuts on the car. Beware the butchers!


----------

